# Standing bow legged



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

My 9-year-old little Yukki was "diagnosed" with a herniated disc in his neck about 6 months ago. They put him on an anti-inflammatory and pain medication for just a short period of time, which worked very well. After the initial diagnosis he would periodically yipe with pain when he got excited to see me but I would give him some pain medicine and his anti-inflammatory and it would take him only a day to recover. 

Then, last month I took him in for his yearly checkup. I had been noticing him standing with one elbow held out away from his body so I asked the vet about it. He said that without x-rays it would really be difficult to diagnose what the problem could be but that he believed it was arthritis in his shoulders. He was standing that way because of the pain. He gave me some liquid Metacam for the pain (to be used when needed) and a joint supplement called Zoom to be used daily. Since it took a while for the Zoom supplement to build up in the joints, I kept him on the pain medicine for one week only. He seems so much happier now except for one thing. He now stands with both elbows bowed out and has the appearance of being extremely bow-legged. I have not taken him back to the vet yet as he does not seem to show signs of any real pain other than the way he stands. 

I just wondered if anyone else has gone through something like this and what the diagnosis was. He eats well, drinks well, and pottys normally. I will take him back to the vet but have not yet made an appointment.

Sorry for the long winded post but thank you in advance for any kind of help or suggestions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has Yukki ever been diagnosed with luxating patellas? If they are not corrected, they put abnormal stress on the other joints and bones as he tries to compensate. Becoming very bow legged over time is one result. Pat/A Team's beloved Archie is very bow legged from LP's and has painful arthritis as a result, poor little guy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Avalon(at the bridge) was diagnosed with degenerative disc when she was an older fluff. She lived to be about 15, and the last year of her life, she walked like you are describing. Because of her age, pain meds were the only course of treatment the vet recommended for her.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you both for your help. I just did some research on the internet just now about luxating patella and it appears that this might just be what is wrong. This is so strange because most of the time he just does not seem like he is in much pain. Maybe I am wrong. What would be my next step? X-rays?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

yukki said:


> Thank you both for your help. I just did some research on the internet just now about luxating patella and it appears that this might just be what is wrong. This is so strange because most of the time he just does not seem like he is in much pain. Maybe I am wrong. What would be my next step? X-rays?


Has a vet ever checked his knees? 

At his age and with all the arthritic changes, it is probably too late for surgery to be very successful. You would have to consult with an orthopedic vet if indeed he has luxating patellas.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...2645-grading-luxating-patellas-dr-jaimie.html


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope things go well for little Yukki. I apologize, but I don't have any experience or advice for this. I would definitely see an orthopedic vet for further guidance and advice. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you say this was a front leg? My min Poodle (RIP) did that for many years. He enjoyed walks, and sniffing around the dog park. It never bothered him, gave him pain. The only thing was he quit jumping on and off the bed. He was 15 when he had a stroke last Oct.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Spookiesmom, yes, front legs. Just like your little poodle, he is not really showing signs of being in pain right now. He goes up and down the stairs with no problem, is very playful, does not cry out in pain (only did a few times before his herniated disc was diagnosed) and he is not lethargic. Just stands bow-legged, so this truly is a mystery. I guess it's good to know that others have had their babys go through this with no pain and hopefully he will always be pain free if this is truly luxating patellas. Please know, too, that I am very sorry for your loss. To lose a precious pet is very, very difficult.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He may also be standing bow legged to compensate for the neck pain. Have you taken him to a specialist for a second opinion?


----------

